# Scratch paper boxes ~ Weekend project.



## OtbHunter (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been building scratch paper boxes for over 10 years. I grew tired of looking for something to write on and realized I was throwing away tons of 8 1/2" x 11" paper only printed on one side. I designed a box and now cut down all my scrap paper to 1/4 of the original.
The box can be stained, painted or as I do... I download pictures from the internet... size to fit the box and glue them on... then give them 2 coats of automotive wax. I have created 100's for friends and relatives. 
This is a Needed and Useful item for anyone with a telephone and/or computer.
Now retired and working as a handyman - I build and give one to every client that spends $1,000.00 or more with me. My name is on a label on the bottom which gives the client easy access to my contact info for additional work or referrals.
I have included pictures of some boxes... The automotive one is about 2 years old and used in my garage. The abstract purple one was build for a client with colors of her choice. The chicken one was build for a friend that collects chicken memorbilia.
If you have an interest in building some... simply email me and I will send you the dimensions and system I use to create them. I am afraid to list the info here as I might be accused of spamming.
My email is [email protected] .... be sure to put "Scrap Paper Box" in the Subject line so it won't be deleted.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 6, 2008)

And I just have mine in a cardboard box. Very good idea, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ToolGuy (Mar 8, 2008)

> I build and give one to every client that spends $1,000.00 or more with me. My name is on a label on the bottom which gives the client easy access to my contact info for additional work or referrals.



That's a fantastic idea! Mind if I _borrow _it?


----------



## OtbHunter (Mar 8, 2008)

Go for it... No patents here... let me know if you would like to know how I create mine... could save you some time in the trial-error system. Hope this brings you in some more business.


----------

